# Help Tracking Internet History .... Very Important! ...



## catchme

Hey .. Im stuck in abit of a ruck and need the help of some very clever people ....

My partner has been acting weird latley and i am so sure its to do with the internet .. visiting sites etc that he shouldnt be.
I am wondering how i can trace the history of the internet other then the standard history option on the internet page (as this can be deleted very easily) are there any programs that can be downloaded and hidden from prying eyes .. so he is unaware that i can track the websites he has used?

This is really important i am not a stalker and i dont really want to invaid his privacy but he never used the internet before and now is always on there ... when i ask what hes up to he turns it off and acts weird.

Its affecting my daughter also as i am so stressed and trying to find out what hes up to so shes suffering ... please can someone help me?

Thanks


----------



## g4m3rof1337

This is a bit of a gray area with the rules, so you can really only get helped so far. 

What browser are you using? 


And have you looked into a Parental Monitoring program or something?


----------



## alexyu

I'm sure it;s very legal to use All In One Keylogger.
500th post gotta change my avatar


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Try this: http://www.download.com/All-in-One-Keylogger/3000-2132_4-10305326.html?cdlPid=10849283
or this:
http://www.download.com/Stealth-KeyLogger/3000-2132_4-10355248.html?cdlPid=10776640
I never tried them or any such software, but this may help.


----------



## nobbly niblets

You can always have a look in the index.dat folder if you don't use a utility like CCleaner to clear history. At times CCleaner will not always clear this folder so index.dat might still be worth a look into.

Spider works with IE, I believe other browsers (Firefox - Opera) don't feel the need to have an index.dat log.

Download Spider from Ward van Wanrooij from the link below if it suits:

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,6481-order,1-page,1-c,alldownloads/description.html


----------



## Doogledude123

im not sure about this... i would just have a sit down with him and ask him about it. tell him you need to know because its affecting your daughter and you just need to protect her.


----------

